# Cetyl-M (Anybody use it?)



## GSDLoverII

Advanced Cetyl M 

http://www.responseproducts.com/page.php?pageID=10&catID=4


See video of dog in yellow square at bottom of the page.

http://www.responseproducts.com/default.php


----------



## GSD10

I have used the Nikken CM with Mas and I swear it is a miracle suppliment. I saw a change in his back end so quickly, that I would not have believed it if I had see it myself. He has been on it for over a year. I am currently giving it to him every few days now.

Are you considering it for one of your sheps?


----------



## GSDLoverII

Yes, for Casey who has had a hip replacement on one side and still has a bad hip on the other.


----------



## GSDLoverII

> Originally Posted By: GSD10I have used the Nikken CM with Mas and I swear it is a miracle suppliment. I saw a change in his back end so quickly, that I would not have believed it if I had see it myself. He has been on it for over a year. I am currently giving it to him every few days now.
> 
> Are you considering it for one of your sheps?


What is that? (Nikken CM with Mas )


----------



## GSD10

Nikken is the company that makes the suppliment with the Cetyl myristoleate "miracle ingredient" in it, which I use with my gsd Mas









I recommend it. Not the brand neccesarily, but the product. Did your vet suggest it?


----------



## GSDLoverII

No, I just ran across it on the internet. Right now Casey gets Cosequin DS and Arthrimaxx, but i will switch to this stuff and not give her the Cosequin anymore.
I will continue on with the Arthrimaxx still.
I don't think it would hurt to give her both do you?


----------



## GSD10

I just looked up Arthrimaxx, it looks alot like the Synflex I give Mas in addition to the Nikken CM. Check with your vet next time you are in to make sure for sure.


----------



## arycrest

Honey & Kelly's rehab therapist vet had me order the Cetyl M and I just got it. I'll post in a couple weeks and let you know what I think of it. Right now I've seen a lot of improvement with Kel with the increase of his Tramadol to 100mg 3x a day and the addition of the anabolic steroid.


----------



## LisaT

This is the product that I use for Indy -- I think it's great:

http://www.vitacost.com/Jarrow-Formulas-True-CMO-Cetyl-Myristoleate

Do be sure to get one that is from an animal source. Real CM isn't supposed to come from a vegetable source, though some products are just that.


----------



## GSDLoverII

> Originally Posted By: LisaTThis is the product that I use for Indy -- I think it's great:
> 
> http://www.vitacost.com/Jarrow-Formulas-True-CMO-Cetyl-Myristoleate
> 
> Do be sure to get one that is from an animal source. Real CM isn't supposed to come from a vegetable source, though some products are just that.



How much do you give your dog? Casey is about 73 pounds.

Could I still give the Cosequin DS and the Arthrimaxx with it?

Thanks


----------



## CampPappy

YES....I use it for Gretchen who has DM and also serious arthritis issues. My friends mother was using it for her white GSD with great results and recommended it to me.

Gretchen has been on the CetylM for about a year. I truly believe that it has slowed the progress of the DM and helped with the arthritis issues. She also gets SynoviG3, immune support supplements and additional Glu-Chondroitin.

From the Vet she gets a small dose of Deramaxx.....no problems with that and the supplements.


----------



## GSDLoverII

Which brand of Cetyl-M do you buy, and how much do you give her? How much does she weigh?

Thanks


----------



## CampPappy

I buy from http://www.JointActionFormula.com
They give recommendations on the website and on the container for dosage. There is an initial period and then a maintenance dosage. 

Gretchen is 75 pounds. For the first six weeks I gave her six tablets per day. She is now on a maintenance dosage of 3 tablets per day. I just break them up in her food.

SynoviG3 Soft Chews is another great product....I think I buy that from Valley Vet....would have to look it up.


----------



## DancingCavy

I used Cetyl M with Ris, the same one Lisa uses (since she recommended it to me). I gave it to Risa 2x a day. Once in the morning and once in the evening. She weighs about 45 lbs.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Does it come in (and I may have missed this) a capsule and only that (not with other stuff)? I can't get another pill in either Nina or Kramer. And they don't like the so-called wafer type things. The nerve of me to even try!


----------



## arycrest

> Originally Posted By: GSD Lover II
> No, I just ran across it on the internet. Right now Casey gets Cosequin DS and Arthrimaxx, but i will switch to this stuff and not give her the Cosequin anymore.
> I will continue on with the Arthrimaxx still.
> I don't think it would hurt to give her both do you?


The vet who told me to put Honey and Kel on Cetyl-M knew what medications both dogs were taking including Dasuquin, Tramadol and Kel also takes Cosequin DS and Stanozolol, an anabolic steriod. She told me it was okay to continue their meds without changing anything. 

Why don't you check with your vet to see if you should change anything?


----------



## CampPappy

CetylM comes in tablet form. I break it up in her food and she eats it without any problem. She will also eat them out of my hand.....they're flavored.


----------



## GSD10

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANDoes it come in (and I may have missed this) a capsule and only that (not with other stuff)? I can't get another pill in either Nina or Kramer. And they don't like the so-called wafer type things. The nerve of me to even try!


Jean, Mas just takes the Nikken Formula pill as is. I sometimes give it to him with a few small cookies or I throw it on top of his food. He is not one for pills and has been know to spit them out, but this stuff he takes from my hand no problem.


----------



## GSDLoverII

> Originally Posted By: GSD10
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANDoes it come in (and I may have missed this) a capsule and only that (not with other stuff)? I can't get another pill in either Nina or Kramer. And they don't like the so-called wafer type things. The nerve of me to even try!
> 
> 
> 
> Jean, Mas just takes the Nikken Formula pill as is. I sometimes give it to him with a few small cookies or I throw it on top of his food. He is not one for pills and has been know to spit them out, but this stuff he takes from my hand no problem.
Click to expand...


Which Nikken product is it exactly? (human or dog) and how many do you give him?

I pmed you with the same question, sorry.


----------



## GSD10

haha no problem. 

http://www.nikken.com/product.cfm?ThemeID=6&GetProductGroup=Pet%20Products&GetProductID=51

Mas (gsd







) also has the mag pet pad that they have listed there. Works fabulously for my baby Mas.


----------



## GSDLoverII

Sorry Mas !







... for being blonde


----------



## DancingCavy

Jean, the Cetyl M Lisa linked to is a capsule.


----------



## CampPappy

This is where I order the chewable tablet from:


http://responseproducts.com/page.php?pageID=10&catID=4


----------



## LisaT

> Originally Posted By: GSD Lover II
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: LisaTThis is the product that I use for Indy -- I think it's great:
> 
> http://www.vitacost.com/Jarrow-Formulas-True-CMO-Cetyl-Myristoleate
> 
> Do be sure to get one that is from an animal source. Real CM isn't supposed to come from a vegetable source, though some products are just that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much do you give your dog? Casey is about 73 pounds.
> 
> Could I still give the Cosequin DS and the Arthrimaxx with it?
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

You can use all those together, as they all do different things. The CM will help lubricate the joints and also reset some inflammatory cells. I use it for my dog;s immune system problem. 

It should be given away from food, and best given with the enzyme lipase to help it get digested, though the latter isn't important if your dog doesn't have a problem digesting fats.

For the large dog, I would give the human dose on the label. For the first bottle, I would give 2-3, twice a day. In theory, you don't have to keep giving it after several bottles, but I suspect in chronic cases, a low maintenance dose would be optimal.


----------



## LisaT

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANDoes it come in (and I may have missed this) a capsule and only that (not with other stuff)? I can't get another pill in either Nina or Kramer. And they don't like the so-called wafer type things. The nerve of me to even try!


There is a product called Celadrin that also contains cetyl myristoleate. I have seen that in cream form, so maybe a search for either one might show a different form? I've never tried sprinkling the capsule on food, which might work?


----------



## arycrest

> Originally Posted By: LisaT...
> It should be given away from food, and best given with the enzyme lipase to help it get digested, though the latter isn't important if your dog doesn't have a problem digesting fats.
> ...


 * HELP!!! * I'm learning about Cetyl-M too. The instructions on my bottle says to give it with food. Also it's made for dogs and the dosage says to give 2 tablets per 25 lbs for 4/6 weeks, then 1 tablet per 25 lbs after that. Here's the link to the one I bought:
http://www.cetylm.com/content/dogs.asp


----------



## LisaT

About the food thing. I think that, particularly if not given with an enzyme, it can cause stomach upset. I know that when I took it, even with an enzyme (that's what the lipase in your ingredient list is for, I had some of the funniest tasting urps you can imagine. (Shouldn't there be a smiley for that?).

I have no idea what the dog dose is -- because I used a human product, I winged it. Looking at the product I use, it has 360 mg per capsule of the CM from a bovine source. Your products has 250 mg from a mixed source (bovine and veggie).

Let's take a 75 lb GSD. Your product would require 6 capsules a day. I probably would give 2 or 3 twice of mine twice a day to start with, depending on severity. So the dose is roughly the same. Depending on what you are using it for, i would keep at the initial dose until you see the results you want or improvement has stabilized, and then you can drop to a maintenance dose. You can even stop it for awhile, they say.

The thing that concerns me about the CM that you posted about Gayle is that it says it's a combo of the veggie source and a bovine source, and it doesn't say how much of each. If you don't see the results that you are looking for, I would try an all beef source.

I have no idea whether it matters if it is taken with food or not. Jamie, are you reading this? Do you give it with food? GS 10?


----------



## GSDLoverII

Read #15 http://www.cetylmyristoleate.com/page6.html


Cetyl Myristoleate Proprietary Blend, 1100 mg" (this amount is in two capsules). This label makes it appear as if the amount of CMO is 1100 mg, while the actual amount of CMO per capsule is approximately 70 mg.

Also, do not be misled by exaggerated or confusing claims of the amount of CMO per capsule or softgel. It is difficult for encapsulators to get more than 550 mg of CMO powder in a 00 size capsule. With 20% CMO powder, this would yield 110 mg per capsule. Websites or product labels that claim larger quantities of cetyl myristoleate, such as actual websites claiming 380 mg or 500 mg of CMO, are misleading, since the cited quantity is the amount of the mixed cetyl esters, not actual cetyl myristoleate


----------



## LisaT

> Originally Posted By: GSD Lover II..... Websites or product labels that claim larger quantities of cetyl myristoleate, such as actual websites claiming 380 mg or 500 mg of CMO, are misleading, since the cited quantity is the amount of the mixed cetyl esters, not actual cetyl myristoleate


That's true. And in fact, the product that I use is a mix, and that is probably why the increased mg. However, at least the ingredients are listed on the label. I think the only product that labels everything is the one that you linked to. I can't argue with anything on that site though. 

I can however recommend the one product that I used, only because it has been a lifesaver for my dog and her particular condition.

And GS 10 has seen good results with the product that she uses. Gayle, you will have to report back your results tool


----------



## GSDLoverII

Lisa, I went to buy that one at the Vitamin Shoppe because I wanted to start Casey on it right away.

They were out of the Jarrow one, so I bought this one for now.

http://www.vitaminshoppe.com/store/en/browse/sku_detail.jsp?id=VS-1800

Then later, after the fact I read on the internet what I posted in my last post.

The lady that works there swears by it, so we'll see. I am giving Casey 4 a day, so I think she is getting 280 mg of CMO plus all the other stuff.

I am sure they are referring to this brand when they say this:

"Not all labels of CMO products comply with FDA label regulations, and in such cases it is impossible for the consumer to know the CMO content. For example, the CMO product of one of the nation's largest dietary supplement companies lists "Cetyl Myristoleate Proprietary Blend, 1100 mg" (this amount is in two capsules). This label makes it appear as if the amount of CMO is 1100 mg, while the actual amount of CMO per capsule is approximately 70 mg."


----------



## arycrest

Thanks for all the information Lisa. I'll definitely post if I notice any thing good or bad. I just hope Kel can take it since he has so many stomach problems. I'm also giving it to Honey and Mac.


----------



## LisaT

yes, let us know. With Kel, you may have to go the "with food" route.


----------



## LisaT

> Originally Posted By: GSD Lover II
> Lisa, I went to buy that one at the Vitamin Shoppe because I wanted to start Casey on it right away.
> 
> They were out of the Jarrow one, so I bought this one for now.
> 
> http://www.vitaminshoppe.com/store/en/browse/sku_detail.jsp?id=VS-1800
> 
> Then later, after the fact I read on the internet what I posted in my last post.
> 
> The lady that works there swears by it, so we'll see. I am giving Casey 4 a day, so I think she is getting 280 mg of CMO plus all the other stuff.
> 
> I am sure they are referring to this brand when they say this:
> 
> "Not all labels of CMO products comply with FDA label regulations, and in such cases it is impossible for the consumer to know the CMO content. For example, the CMO product of one of the nation's largest dietary supplement companies lists "Cetyl Myristoleate Proprietary Blend, 1100 mg" (this amount is in two capsules). This label makes it appear as if the amount of CMO is 1100 mg, while the actual amount of CMO per capsule is approximately 70 mg."


The ingredients in the one that you bought look very similar to the one that I use. I bet it will work. Keep us posted -- maybe we'll get it figured out on this board which ones are the best to use.


----------



## GSDLoverII

Casey has been on the Cetyl-M for 4.5 days now, and I really CAN see an improvement already. So can my hubby.

What I want to know is WHY none of the vets I have been to, (including the one that did her hip replacement), have never told me about this stuff.

I found out about it while I was surfing the internet and saw the video clip of the dog that I have in my first posting and then I asked you guys and got the positive feedback.

The vets said plenty about the Glucosamine and chondroitin, but never anything about this. 

I think I will get a bottle of this for my 83 year old mom who has arthritis too. If it does for her what it's done for Casey so far, it will be fantastic!!


----------



## Maedchen

Right now I use Cetyl M from EHP in their joint formula for dogs. It has also glucosamine, msm and other goodies in it and comes as flavored tablet (my girl likes it). Their customer service & s+h is excellent.








Myristin joint formula


----------



## LisaT

One of the problems with CM, as best as I can figure out, is that there is very little known about it in terms of actual studies. I've told the vets that I've been to about it, but I'm sure they didn't pass it along, since it didn't come from a more scientific source. 

It's a shame, and it's really sad, and infuriating.

GSD Lover II, great that it has worked so fast. That's what i found too when I first started using it. 

Maedchen, we'll have to add yours to the list!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Any new Cetyl-M news? Considering ordering it-thought I'd check for updates first!


----------



## LJsMom

I ordered the Jarrow True CMO. LJ has been taking 6 capsules a day. Today is the 8th day. I wasn't sure it was doing much but then this morning LJ initiated play! She seems to have more bounce in her step.


----------



## TMarie

I bought the same brand GSD Lover II did, and Jake has been taking it for 8.5 days so far. I haven't noticed any change yet in him. I am only giving him 4 capsuls, and thinking maybe I should have started him with 6 instead.

I'm still hoping to see some improvement.


----------



## LisaT

I think initially superloading will produce more dramatic benefits, and then after awhile you can drop to a maintenance dose. 

I have no idea what superloading means though. For Indy, at 33 pounds, I gave her a full human dose -- 3 pills twice a day. When I start them on her, she is typically pretty bad. With Max the GSD, I've been more moderate, a couple of pills twice a day, but I do see a difference.

I'm sure there are some dogs out there where it just won't work like it does for others. For example, beef allergy? Might be a problem there. Some is made from beaver tails I'm told.....but I now the Jarrow one is beef based.


----------



## Maedchen

I have seen results with two different Cetyl-M products after the second day of use.


----------



## GSDLoverII

Still seeing an improvement with Casey.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

I went through to try to put all the links to different formulas in one place as I try to figure out what I am doing.









Advanced Cetyl M® Joint Action Formula http://www.responseproducts.com/page.php?pageID=10&catID=4

Jarrow True CMO:
http://www.vitacost.com/Jarrow-Formulas-True-CMO-Cetyl-Myristoleate

Nikken
http://www.nikken.com/product.cfm?ThemeID=6&GetProductGroup=Pet%20Products&GetProductID=51

EHP Myristin for Dogs 
http://www.cetylmyristoleate.com/ordering_for_animals.html 
Maedchen-do they say the source of their CMO? 

Vitamin Shoppe Cetyl Myristoleate 
http://www.vitaminshoppe.com/store/en/browse/sku_detail.jsp?id=VS-1800

----
From the EHP Myristin FAQ http://www.cetylmyristoleate.com/page6.html :
4. How is CMO taken?
CMO is best taken on an empty stomach about 30-45 minutes before meals 3 times daily for up to two months. However, it is fine to take Myristin® after meals if you wish. Most people and animals take Myristin® for two months, after which no more may be needed for a year or two, but some individuals may need to take another two month course sooner, and some may need a regular maintenance course.

5. Do I need to keep taking CMO month after month?
No. For most people and animals, up to 2 months usage is all that will be needed for up to one, two, or sometimes more years. However some individuals may need another two month course sooner, and some may need to take a maintenance course of three to five softgels weekly.

----
With all of these they have extras that my seniors are already on. Blah! I keep looking for one formula...

I think that vets who have worked with horses know about this stuff, but small animal vets are not as used to hearing about things that are commonly used by horse people on their big, expensive animals. Kramer's vet has not been thrown by one supplement (even DMG) that I have asked about-but he used to be a large and small animal vet. Now dogs are becoming small, expensive animals, and small animal vets will eventually look to those horse vets for more information. That's what I think anyway!


----------



## TMarie

Ok, so I increased Jake's dosage to 3 twice a day. I increased it 7 days ago, and I am now seeing some improvement. I guess I should have done that when I started.


----------



## GSDLoverII

Okay, now I'm taking it for pain in my shoulder (from walking 3 GSD's at once), and the Cetyl-M took the pain away with 3 doses.
Try it, you'll see.


----------



## Maedchen

Good for you!









My female hasn't had the need for an adjustment or acupuncture and massage since she's on Myristin. So something is certainly working (and I'm saving $).


----------



## BowWowMeow

Hey--I missed this thread b/c I was on vacation! 

I will get some for Chama. She is already on Longevity which has a zillion things in it so I will try not to overlap. 

I hope it works. The allopathic meds I'm giving her are doing nothing.


----------



## LisaT

> Originally Posted By: GSD Lover II
> Okay, now I'm taking it for pain in my shoulder (from walking 3 GSD's at once), and the Cetyl-M took the pain away with 3 doses.
> Try it, you'll see.


I took it for some chronic back pain years ago, and within 3 hours I felt a noticeable difference in the amount of air I could take because i could expand my lungs and take a deep breath. Must have been some kind of costocondritis (sp?), where the stuff connecting the ribs becomes sore and inflamed.

I'm glad it's helping!


----------



## LisaT

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowHey--I missed this thread b/c I was on vacation!
> 
> I will get some for Chama. She is already on Longevity which has a zillion things in it so I will try not to overlap.
> 
> I hope it works. The allopathic meds I'm giving her are doing nothing.


I'm sorry that Chama isn't finding more relief. I hope the CM can help.


----------

